# Oktoberfest Hops



## Batz (19/3/04)

I have the grains mashing now and just found out I don't have any Hallertauer left ! :angry: 

What can I subistute?

Or am I going to have an "interesting" hop prifile :blink: :unsure:


----------



## Green Iguana (19/3/04)

were u intending to bitter+flavour+aroma all with hallertau.....


----------



## Justin (19/3/04)

I guess that depends on what other hops you have. Do you have any Hallertau derived ones? Like Crystal or Vanguard? I think these varieties can be substituted quite well for hallertau.


----------



## Batz (19/3/04)

Yes
Doc's promash

32gm 23.5 IBU @ 45min
16gm 3.5 [email protected] 15min


----------



## Green Iguana (19/3/04)

After consulting my hop specification chart.......the following would work for you....

crystal, glacier, hersbrucker , Liberty , northern brewer , Mount hood, Perle , Saaz , santiam , Spalt , tettnanger .

Any of these in your cupboards matey.....


----------



## Green Iguana (19/3/04)

Whats the recipie Batz...i'm doing a partial oktoberfest this arvo...


----------



## Batz (19/3/04)

Thanks G.I.

Fonnd 23gm of Hallerauer and I have Northern Brewer ( I believe that's very close )

Saaz is a great hop but not to sure about this beer , may give a nice flavour if 
used sparingly


----------



## Green Iguana (19/3/04)

Yeah Saaz in not really the go...only if u had nothing else.

The northern brewer is better for bittering but can be used for late additions....it has a high alpha acid of 7-10%....but is quite a neutal hop..and as you say is close to hallertau....looks like u are set Batz...happy brewing...

very intrested in your recipie....i'am planning a double decoction today with a 2kg half munich half pilsner partial mash....going to take a while..... 
cheers


----------



## Batz (19/3/04)

Page two of this thread G.I.


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...toberfest&st=15


Doc's Oktoberfest


----------



## Green Iguana (19/3/04)

cheers... looks good


----------



## Batz (19/3/04)

well it's brewed now


----------



## big d (19/3/04)

Green Iguana said:


> After consulting my hop specification chart.......the following would work for you....
> 
> crystal, glacier, hersbrucker , Liberty , northern brewer , Mount hood, Perle , Saaz , santiam , Spalt , tettnanger .
> 
> ...


 hop varieties


----------



## big d (19/3/04)

my first quote.slightly stuffed up by adding my query to the quote but i now have the jist of how its done.


----------



## Green Iguana (20/3/04)

Hey here big D..... 

Haven't tracked down any glacier....however i have been using spalt and perle which i order through a wholesaler in queensland...they are great hops varieties.....


----------



## Hoops (20/3/04)

GI

where would one get this hop specification chart you speak of?


----------



## Green Iguana (20/3/04)

think it was on the BYO site... i'll check and get back to ya matey......


----------

